# Display Lights for Walk In Frig with Beverage Dispenser Front



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I know I should have written make and model but forgot so here goes...

I'm trying to replace fluorescent ballasts in the beverage / customer door of a large walk in refrigerator at a gas station convenience store.
This is a large walk in frig with entry door at the side in the storage area.
Customers use 5 doors that face the customer area to get beverages.
There are 5 of these glass customer doors. They are about 6' x 3'.
Next to each customer door is a vertically mounted 5' T8 tube.
Ballasts are mounted in the frig just above the customer doors.

Ballasts are not inside fixtures and wires between ballasts and fixtures are concealed. Some ballasts support 1 light, others 2 lights, others 1 or 2 lights.

I'm having a hell of a time determining which 2 fixtures are supported by the ballast I pulled. 1 was obvious but the other must be either a few doors down or something crazy like 2 ballasts connected to 1 lamp.
Something else crazy is that the wiring diagram on the 2 lamp ballast says red wires go to 1 lamp, blue wires go to the other lamp and yellow wires go the other side of both lamps. However, the fixture I disassembled has red wires to one side of lamp and blue wires to other side of lamp. These red and blue wires connect to the ballast I disconnected. Yellow wires do not enter the fixture but they do exit the ballast.

Are there standard wiring patterns for these frig doors?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If it was me I would disconnect the line voltage to each ballast one at a time to see which lamps each ballast controls.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> If it was me I would disconnect the line voltage to each ballast one at a time to see which lamps each ballast controls.


Not many lamps working so this technique would require disassembling everything and using an ohm meter. I'm going to have to do that anyway but I'd rather do them 1 or 2 at a time rather than all 5


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

swimmer said:


> Not many lamps working so this technique would require disassembling everything and using an ohm meter. I'm going to have to do that anyway but I'd rather do them 1 or 2 at a time rather than all 5


Sounds like its time to upgrade all 5 ballasts anyhow.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

swimmer said:


> Not many lamps working so this technique would require disassembling everything and using an ohm meter.


Or perhaps a volt tic held near the sockets.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

I think we need to discuss what's REALLY important. If there is beer in those coolers, don't use fluorescent lighting. It causes skunking!


----------

